# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Tefeci devlet!

## bozok

*Tefeci devlet!*


**

Yozgat Akdağmadeni’nden Tevfik Atik adlı çiftçi vatandaş bankadan 5 milyar lira kredi almış. Ancak borcunu zamanında ödeyemeyince faiz binmeye başlamış. Tevfik Atik bugüne kadar 13 milyar lira ödemiş. 48 milyar daha istiyor devlet.

Sivas şarkışla’dan bir başka çiftçi... 1999’da 18 milyar lira kredi almış, bugün kendisinden istenen para 198 milyar 553 milyon lira... 

Mevlut Koçak, 3 milyar lira almış, borcu bugün olmuş 56 milyar lira. Edirne’den Ardahan’a yüz binlerce çiftçi borçlarını ödeyemedikleri için şimdi hacizle karşı karşıyalar. Ve her gün yüzlercesinin malı - mülkü haczediliyor. Devlet resmen ve en vahşisinden tefecilik yapıyor. 

CHP Ardahan Milletvekili Ensar üğüt konuyla ilgileniyor. Peki ne sonuç almış? Kendisini dinliyoruz:

_“Ben bir şeyler yapmaya çalıştım. ünce, bu faizlerin silinip ana paranın beş takside bölünmesini öngören bir yasa teklifi verdim. Ardından bana gelen mağdur çiftçileri AKP Grup Başkan Vekili Mustafa Elitaş’la görüştürdüm. Sayın Elitaş çiftçilerin gösterdiği belgeleri görünce gözlerine inanamadı. Konuyu araştırıp değerlendirecekleri vaadinde bulundu. Bu vaadin hemen ardından ne mi oldu? Verdiğim kanun teklifi AKP’lilerin oylarıyla reddedildi.”_




M. AşIK / MİLLİYET GZT. / 14.01.2010

----------

